# My Summer Project :)



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

well... i have decided to attempt to build a pond and veggie patch in my 150-200 ft long, 15 year overgrown garden 

the garden was well overgrown when we first got the house and now its slightly worse!

this project will take a while (12 week holiday should hopefully do the trick).

here are a few photos just showing some of the garden and rockey!

top, clean section









bottom overgrown section 

















first teeny bit of clearing









me (6foot1) next to some massive brambles!









and finally, rockey waiting obediently for his master! 









cheers, Ellis


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

ripped to shreads by the buggers yesterday!

anyone fancy giving us a hand?

there's a brew in it 

hahaha

Ellis


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Rather you than me! Good luck!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

good luck with that


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

your garden is awesome! but i dont envy the task of clearing it lol


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

good luck with that, looks like fun. i wouldn't mind helping, but live down on the other side of the country, so ur on your own for now. ill hev to keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

trw said:


> good luck with that, looks like fun. i wouldn't mind helping, but live down on the other side of the country, so ur on your own for now. ill hev to keep an eye on this thread





Morgan Freeman said:


> Rather you than me! Good luck!





cubeykc said:


> good luck with that





Jim2109 said:


> your garden is awesome! but i dont envy the task of clearing it lol


haha cheers for the support people... its a tricky job but i have a whole summer to attack it!

as for updates i will post pics when some obvious improvements have been made, as atm i have just been clearing steps and pathways so i can access all the bloody brambles!

cheers, Ellis


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL jesus thats a VERY grown garden! Great thing to do with your time off though im looking forward to seeing the finished product :2thumb:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

I could have helped with my dad as he is a tree surgeon but im too far away 

But good luck


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I feel sorry for you using that piddly leccy strimmer. Get / hire a petrol one with blade  Good luck anyway


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so jealous. What a garden!
Fixing it up will be the part that gives you the most pleasure.
A great task 
Look forward to seeing updated pics.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Man thats got some awesome potential there. How big a pond you gonna have? Brambles will be hellish to get rid of, there any nettles in there? I hate nettles.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> I feel sorry for you using that piddly leccy strimmer. Get / hire a petrol one with blade  Good luck anyway


was thinking about this, will have to look into it... but for now i will live with the leccy one!

Ellis


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> Man thats got some awesome potential there. How big a pond you gonna have? Brambles will be hellish to get rid of, there any nettles in there? I hate nettles.


that is the one good hing about my garden, very few nettles!!

not sure about pond size, 10x5 or somthing fairly big 

will have to see it once its cleared and leveled...

help still needed :mf_dribble:
cheers, for the responces.

Ellis


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

What are you going to put in your pond, Ellis?
If you make it deep enough you could rehome a few adult turtles that could stay out there all year round


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> What are you going to put in your pond, Ellis?
> If you make it deep enough you could rehome a few adult turtles that could stay out there all year round


really?

that would be fascinating... what size would you need for a couple of them, also what species and can anything live with them?

cheers, Ellis


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

As long as it was a good few feet deep they could stay out all winter. Red eared sliders/yellow bellies and cooters are the biggest (getting to about 12") and will do best outside.
I know some people who keep them with Koi, as when they are adults they are mostly vegetarian and if you just stock your pond with duckweed and stuff I doubt they would attack fish.
There are a good few people on RFUK with turtle ponds. It might be worth going on to the turtle threads if you are interested.
There are loads of rescues up and down the country that need people to take on large adult turtles that get dumped so I think it would be a pretty nice thing to do.
If you are interested I can direct you to a few people who can help you and some turtle websites


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> As long as it was a good few feet deep they could stay out all winter. Red eared sliders/yellow bellies and cooters are the biggest (getting to about 12") and will do best outside.
> I know some people who keep them with Koi, as when they are adults they are mostly vegetarian and if you just stock your pond with duckweed and stuff I doubt they would attack fish.
> There are a good few people on RFUK with turtle ponds. It might be worth going on to the turtle threads if you are interested.
> There are loads of rescues up and down the country that need people to take on large adult turtles that get dumped so I think it would be a pretty nice thing to do.
> If you are interested I can direct you to a few people who can help you and some turtle websites


thanks a bunch, i am extremely interested!
ive red cooters ant stay out all year, but YBS and RES can.

some more info and links would be appreciated 

cheers, Ellis


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to ATP
Redearslider.com :: All about Red Ear Sliders and the Turtle Talk forum
These are both American sites.
The Terrapin Tank - www.TerrapinTank.co.uk - is a British site. Graham who is a member on RFUK (His screen name is just Graham) contributes to that site and also runs a rescue. I'm sure he could help you if you would like to rehome a few adults.
Might be worth posting a thread in the Turtle section to see what people recommend as a size for the pond 10x5 seems adequate for a couple of adults and 3 to 4 foot deep they should be able to brumate over the winter. They need a land area to bask and if you have females they will need somewhere to lay eggs. Often adult females will lay infertile eggs in the spring even if they aren't kept with males.
My turtles aren't big enough for a pond yet so I am still researching but any help I can give you I will - feel free to PM me. I think turtles are an awesome idea but I am biased.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Also, are your lizards named after Ray Mears and Gordon Hillman?
Or was I the only one to see the similarity..?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Also, are your lizards named after Ray Mears and Gordon Hillman?
> Or was I the only one to see the similarity..?


good good good effort my friend.... top marks 

in my photo album you may see a sneaky pic of mr mears himself


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ellis said:


> good good good effort my friend.... top marks
> 
> in my photo album you may see a sneaky pic of mr mears himself


Awesome!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Awesome!


haha, i will post some updates tomorrow


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

Ellis said:


> ripped to shreads by the buggers yesterday!
> 
> anyone fancy giving us a hand?
> 
> ...


lol looks like fun


----------



## craigy g (Jun 24, 2009)

if i lived closer id give u a hand no sweat and for letting me help id even make you a brew lol


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

craigy g said:


> if i lived closer id give u a hand no sweat and for letting me help id even make you a brew lol


haha 

its always the way on this bludy site! everyone is on the other side of the country!

some updates later after a bit of work today 

Ellis


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

*Update*

overview









place where pond will be built eventually 


















and the rediscovered steps and part of the bottom area









Ellis


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

good luck bud keep us updated


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's looking great, Ellis. Well done.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

As another poster said, use a brush cutter instead of a strimmer, I have to clear my land in Italy every year and with a brush cutter you'd clear that in a weekend. good luck anyway.
cheers arthur


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks good mate, we had to tackle some inch thick brambles the other week on our building plot we found easiest way was to take a petrol hedgecutter to them to chop them down a bit, then ideally they need some really strong weedkiller put on the subs left sticking out of the ground! the area has lots of potential though good luck to ya!

12 weeks holiday!!!!! Jeese lol


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

VdubS said:


> Looks good mate, we had to tackle some inch thick brambles the other week on our building plot we found easiest way was to take a petrol hedgecutter to them to chop them down a bit, then ideally they need some really strong weedkiller put on the subs left sticking out of the ground! the area has lots of potential though good luck to ya!
> 
> 12 weeks holiday!!!!! Jeese lol


didnt think about weed killer actually!

and i know... kids nowadays


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Updates !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:d


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

spikemu said:


> Updates !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :d


haha, some improvements have been made. Ive cut down alot of branches to allow more light down the garden and we have got a tree surgeon coming i the next few weeks to chop down some major branches.

ive also dug up about 5 tree stumps and built a little makeshift wall to stop soil cascading down the garden. i will put some pics up when the weather is good enough to take some!

cheers, Ellis


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks like a "roman" path you've found there (nice and straight... and old)... 
make sure you take 12 weeks worth of supplies with you... enjoy...


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work ellis


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

Parky said:


> Nice work ellis


cheers parky


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

alan1 said:


> looks like a "roman" path you've found there (nice and straight... and old)...
> make sure you take 12 weeks worth of supplies with you... enjoy...


haha, the owner of the house laid paving and steps about 40 years ago!

in the process of re-cementing it all and making it secure 

cheers, Ellis


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

*Update*



the tools of the trade 









whole garden shot









area that i have been working on (same place as where i was stood on the first photo on this thread!)

















not too much progress made as im the only one tat does it and ive been on holiday!

Ellis


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

anyone wanna help me dig out the pond


----------

